# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Trying at BloodBalls..

## CoolioTiffany

While some people dislike hybrids, I truly think they are incredible. So, since I've got a breedable female Blood, and fantastic, always-ready-to-breed male Ball, I thought why not give it a shot.

The one thing I am concerned with is my male's safety. I don't believe throwing him into her enclosure would be a great idea because she can and probably will mistake him for food. Her substrate is deep enough for her to burrow in so that also poses a problem since she'll be underneath while he'll be on top of the substrate.

I'm basically asking how to go about pairing... Would I transfer her into his tub? Would I put them both in a whole separate breeding enclosure/tub? Thanks!

----------

aferland66 (10-17-2011),_bad-one_ (10-17-2011),_heathers*bps_ (12-09-2011),_Jay_Bunny_ (10-24-2011)

----------


## Gloryhound

Interesting project I thought about at one time, but decided against it.  If you want to contact someone that is well along with this project and probably understands it better than anyone else in the industry, then I would contact Roussis Reptiles.  Steve was really nice when I was looking into it and more than willing to share info on how he did it.  

http://www.roussisreptiles.com/contact.html

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Thanks so much!! I emailed him  :Smile:

----------


## mr.spooky

please let us know what was said.. 
spooky

----------


## Jerhart

Hope you find responsible buyers for the product.

----------

_2kdime_ (09-29-2011),_CoolioTiffany_ (09-29-2011),jmurray30 (09-29-2011),_ReptilesK2_ (10-16-2011)

----------


## mr.spooky

:Ohmygod:

----------


## bwt501

The only true successful and responsible way to proceed with this project is to also acquire a BlackHead Python. This way, after they hatch, you can immediately feed them to the Blackhead.
All joking aside, take a look at the KS classifieds. There are high quality pure bloods/short-tails at great prices that have been lingering for sale for over a year. What are you going to do with a bunch of mutts?

----------

_2kdime_ (09-29-2011),jmurray30 (09-29-2011),_Tim Mead_ (10-17-2011),YOSEF (10-21-2011)

----------


## mr.spooky

is that how this forum works????   can people really get bashed around here for having a preference/intrest that doesent fit what others think...
    wheres all the people bashing lessers just because they like pastels better.
 sure i dont have alot of time invested on this forum, so my thoughts are probabaly null,,, but seriously,,, if you dont have anything to contibute to a thread,,,, just go to the next one.
 spooky

----------

Annageckos (11-27-2011),_cmack91_ (12-16-2011),_CoolioTiffany_ (09-30-2011),evan385 (12-09-2011),_heathers*bps_ (12-09-2011),_Jay_Bunny_ (10-16-2011),_jbean7916_ (12-10-2011),Morbo (10-16-2011),Pickenprod (12-13-2011),PitOnTheProwl (10-16-2011),_ReptilesK2_ (10-16-2011),Salem Purrs (10-16-2011),_thedarkwolf25_ (10-26-2011),_TrpnBils_ (11-12-2011),_Wapadi_ (10-16-2011)

----------


## Virus

I'd be inclined to agree.  As long as the animals aren't suffering, and the op is responsible as anyone should be with any pet they have, then there shouldn't be anything wrong with what he's doing.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (09-30-2011),_King's Royal Pythons_ (10-21-2011),_ReptilesK2_ (10-16-2011)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Hope you find responsible buyers for the product.


I am more than willing to do so.




> The only true successful and responsible way to proceed with this project is to also acquire a BlackHead Python. This way, after they hatch, you can immediately feed them to the Blackhead.
> All joking aside, take a look at the KS classifieds. There are high quality pure bloods/short-tails at great prices that have been lingering for sale for over a year. What are you going to do with a bunch of mutts?


I suppose hybrids aren't for everybody... This breeding is more for my interest and wanting to have the experience of raising and keeping this hybrid. I will find responsible owners, even if it means going the extra miles to ensure they have an owner who knows what they're doing.

I'm not going into this breeding with a blank-mind of how the future may turn out and what I may have to go through to find these guys a home.




> is that how this forum works????   can people really get bashed around here for having a preference/intrest that doesent fit what others think...
>     wheres all the people bashing lessers just because they like pastels better.
>  sure i dont have alot of time invested on this forum, so my thoughts are probabaly null,,, but seriously,,, if you dont have anything to contibute to a thread,,,, just go to the next one.
>  spooky


Sometimes I wonder the same thing. I didn't exactly make this thread for people that dislike hybrids to give their input. I already know what they think, and I should've added the comment I was thinking about at the end of the thread, "If you do not like hybrids then do not post, I am just looking for the answers to my questions."




> I'd be inclined to agree.  As long as the animals aren't suffering, and the op is responsible as anyone should be with any pet they have, then there shouldn't be anything wrong with what he's doing.


I do like the way you think :Smile:

----------

_Jay_Bunny_ (10-16-2011),_King's Royal Pythons_ (10-21-2011),_waltah!_ (09-30-2011)

----------


## heathers*bps

> exactly my point about responsible breeding and selfish shortsightedness in the name of morbid curiosity. Was the new owner made aware that this blood was being bred to a ball and may very well be gravid with frankensnakes?  Bloods have amazing sperm retention abilities (years) and this animal may very well be tainted for future breedings.


I have found all your posts to this thread distasteful, arrogant and rude. What does it matter to YOU what Tiffany decides to do with her snakes? While your opinion is just that, and one you've expressed more than enough on this thread, I believe you have crossed the line from sharing your opinion to a bit jerk-ish. 

Tiffany, I'm sorry you have to downsize. I know how hard it can be on having X amount of snakes and making the decision that there are a few too many for you, then having to decide which would be the best to find new homes for. I hope you the best of luck in whatever you decide with your snakes. And don't let trolls bring ya down kid  :Smile: 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (12-13-2011),_Thom Noble_ (12-12-2011)

----------


## Missy King

btw501 is such a troll. only 24 posts? i didn't even bother to click on the name to see what posts. it's clearly someone's extra handle, who has either started things too often already, or is afraid to go under their real handle. Trollllll!

----------

bwt501 (12-12-2011)

----------


## Tim Mead

If you were to read and understand what my buddy, btw501 wrote you might come to the conclusion that ( like myself) he is a passionate keeper who wishes to see the best for herptoculture..His, mine and others opinion against such is nothing more than intelligent integrity speaking..All the talk of creating these hybrids or mutts as us anal ones prefer is nothing more than a passing curiousity from mostly beginners..Age,intelligence and experience teaches one to look at the BIG picture or outcome before proceeding with an endeavor.Pit bull type breeders give no thought to the big picture and each and everyday there is dogs put down due to the lack of THOUGHT.. :Surprised: ..IF one knew before hand that they could place these hybrids where there would be NO possibility of future pollution that would be one thing.. BUT since these animals live for SOOOOO long chances are the people won't even be in herptoculture 10 years from now..PLEASE, YES, PLEASE give very careful thought to your endeavors..IF IF IF, after careful THOUGHT you still want to make hybrids PLEASE go buy a horse and a donkey and make floppy earred mules or go to college and cross a peach and jalapeno for something hot and fuzzy..SATISFACTION AND SELF WORTH comes from RIGHTOUS DOINGS... :Very Happy: 
God Bless and Merry Christ mas to all who follow.. :Salute:

----------

bwt501 (12-12-2011)

----------


## kevinb

> If you were to read and understand what my buddy, btw501 wrote you might come to the conclusion that ( like myself) he is a passionate keeper who wishes to see the best for herptoculture..His, mine and others opinion against such is nothing more than intelligent integrity speaking..All the talk of creating these hybrids or mutts as us anal ones prefer is nothing more than a passing curiousity from mostly beginners..Age,intelligence and experience teaches one to look at the BIG picture or outcome before proceeding with an endeavor.Pit bull type breeders give no thought to the big picture and each and everyday there is dogs put down due to the lack of THOUGHT....IF one knew before hand that they could place these hybrids where there would be NO possibility of future pollution that would be one thing.. BUT since these animals live for SOOOOO long chances are the people won't even be in herptoculture 10 years from now..PLEASE, YES, PLEASE give very careful thought to your endeavors..IF IF IF, after careful THOUGHT you still want to make hybrids PLEASE go buy a horse and a donkey and make floppy earred mules or go to college and cross a peach and jalapeno for something hot and fuzzy..SATISFACTION AND SELF WORTH comes from RIGHTOUS DOINGS...
> God Bless and Merry Christ mas to all who follow..


I'm not quite sure how you get off saying that only beginners breed hybrids.....actually to be honest I don't know ANY beginners who have tried such a thing. All the hybrids I have ever know of came straight from the hands of a well know breeder (N.E.R.D, Ben Siegel, Steve Roussis, and so on). I also find it pretty offensive to call my friend Tiffany a beginner and assume she has no knowledge what so ever. She has been keeping snakes for over 6 years...in my book thats not a beginner, especially when she has hatched out clutches before and can handle a 7'+ Dumerils boa by her lonesome......your post just makes no sense.  :Good Job:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (12-13-2011),_heathers*bps_ (12-12-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> If Pit bull type breeders give no thought to the big picture and each and everyday there is dogs put down due to the lack of THOUGHT.


 :Confused:  :Confused: 
 True breeders do put time and thought into their dogs, so make real sure you know where you are stepping here. IDIOTS needing the "extension" just throw a good looking stud with a good looking dam to make a quick buck. That is not as easy in the reptile world, it takes more time and planning. So IF that is the case, What about all the people that just keep having kids and dont know how to stop at one or two? Same comparison you brought to the table. :Wink: 

The big difference is the human race is a cancer on this planet and btw501 is a troll so they are one in the same. :Good Job:

----------

bwt501 (12-12-2011),_CoolioTiffany_ (12-13-2011),_heathers*bps_ (12-12-2011),_kevinb_ (12-12-2011)

----------


## kevinb

> the human race is a cancer on this planet


Too right... :Good Job:

----------


## mr.spooky

TIM, im none of what you have described, and i am starting my hybrid project.. ill be looking forward to hearing your face leak crap in the future.  
 spooky

----------

_kevinb_ (12-12-2011)

----------


## Wh00h0069

> The male never locked with the female. I watched them a lot of the time and he wasn't interested in her in the slightest bit. These are two completely different species so it would have to had taken some time on their behalf to breed. Even if the female was interested, that doesn't mean the male was too. I only paired them 3 different times as well. 
> 
> I respect your concern but calling me selfish isn't necessary. This was my choice to sell her and not yours.


I am not defending what the other poster is posting. I honestly have not read much of this post. However, from what I have read, I think that you should tell the buyer of the blood female, if you have not already, that there is a possibility that the female could have locked with a ball python. Even though you did not see them, that does not mean that it did not happen. I know that it is only a slight chance, but if I were the buyer, I would want to know. 

I personally do not agree with hybrids, and would never buy a female snake from someone who tried to breed the snake to another species recently. 

Please don't take this as me trying to bash you, because that is not what this post is meant to do.

----------

bwt501 (12-12-2011),ChrisK (12-12-2011),_CoolioTiffany_ (12-13-2011),Ezekiel285 (12-14-2011)

----------


## Wh00h0069

> TIM, im none of what you have described, and i am starting my hybrid project.. ill be looking forward to hearing your face leak crap in the future.  
>  spooky


FYI, there are many keepers out there who will not deal with breeders who breed hybrids. Just something to consider before you venture into breeding hybrids.

----------

bwt501 (12-12-2011),ChrisK (12-12-2011)

----------


## mainbutter

> FYI, there are many keepers out there who will not deal with breeders who breed hybrids. Just something to consider before you venture into breeding hybrids.


Which is only a problem if you look at your animals with dollar signs.

I'll be pursuing a few hybrid projects at some point in time, but I sure won't let the almighty dollar determine what I do with my free time, my animals, and my hobby.

----------

_cmack91_ (12-16-2011),_CoolioTiffany_ (12-13-2011),_heathers*bps_ (12-12-2011),_kevinb_ (12-12-2011),_minguss_ (12-12-2011),PitOnTheProwl (12-12-2011),_purplemuffin_ (12-12-2011),_Valentine Pirate_ (12-13-2011)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

just curious what do blood balls look like? Does anyone have a pic that I can see?  i really like to see how one looks like

----------


## JLC

> exactly my point about responsible breeding and selfish shortsightedness in the name of morbid curiosity. Was the new owner made aware that this blood was being bred to a ball and may very well be gravid with frankensnakes?  Bloods have amazing sperm retention abilities (years) and this animal may very well be tainted for future breedings.





> Far from it. What was such a stretch for you?


Oh, let's see...
"Selfish shortsightedness"
"may very well be..."
"gravid with frankensnakes"
"tainted for future breedings"

And just the overall tone of the entire paragraph implying that the future of blood pythons is at stake because one female shared a tub with a male ball python a couple of times.  But that may be a bit of exaggeration on my own part, as you didn't actually SAY that, but it sure looks like that's how you see it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyhow...you're certainly entitled to your opinion on hybrids.  And I'm entitled to my opinion of how you express your opinion.  :Razz:

----------


## purplemuffin

Here are some blood/ball hybrid pic links:


http://www.roussisreptiles.com/colle...lls/super.html

http://www.darksidereptiles.com/foru...p?topic=1192.0

You can see in the second link a "Mongrel Ball" as well as the F2 "Super Ball" 

The mongrel is the reason a lot of people fear this project. When breeding the hybrid back to a ball python, the babies look more like ball pythons. However, the F2 hybrids still look pretty stellar to me, and definitely don't look like either species.

Now, this pairing might have looked different as it was a female blood and male ball. Just like how the liger and the tigron are different due to parents.

----------


## mr.spooky

> FYI, there are many keepers out there who will not deal with breeders who breed hybrids. Just something to consider before you venture into breeding hybrids.


 thats something to think about.....  ill pass that on to N.E.R.D, Ben Siegel, Steve Roussis, and so on.  they might also want to rethink their actions.   :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
  im not wanting to produce these to put them out to the public, i have one thing that id like to shoot for to have in my persional colection.
 spooky

----------

_cmack91_ (12-16-2011),_heathers*bps_ (12-12-2011),_kevinb_ (12-12-2011)

----------


## Daybreaker

> i have one thing that id like to shoot for to have in my persional colection.
>  spooky


What are you trying to make out of curiosity? (sorry to derail)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

The burm ball is rather nice :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------

_heathers*bps_ (12-12-2011)

----------


## bwt501

> Oh, let's see...
> "Selfish shortsightedness"
> "may very well be..."
> "gravid with frankensnakes"
> "tainted for future breedings"
> 
> And just the overall tone of the entire paragraph implying that the future of blood pythons is at stake because one female shared a tub with a male ball python a couple of times.  But that may be a bit of exaggeration on my own part, as you didn't actually SAY that, but it sure looks like that's how you see it. 
> 
> Anyhow...you're certainly entitled to your opinion on hybrids.  And I'm entitled to my opinion of how you express your opinion.


Fair enough, and I won't deny that my intended tone was meant to be abrasive. As a troll with a minimal post count, it is obvious that this is a softer, kinder forum where feelings are easily bruised and any adversity with the core clique is met with cries of foul play and insults. But I do emplore those that don't care for my posts, please realize the passion behind them as Mr.Mead so eloquently posted earlier where he was summarily bashed as well( those that did obviously have no interest or respect for the history of modern herpetoculture, because if you did you would bite your tongue for your snarky distasteful remarks :Wag of the finger: ). 
That being said, feel free to rip into me, it doesn't hurt, that's the beauty of the fake make believe world of the Internet, but do remember that these animals deserve our respect and we owe it to them to keep them in demand because soon enough the only place they will be found is in Rubbermaid tubs in someone's basement.  In closing, someone emailed me to ask if they can name their metal band -  Gravid with Frankensnakes.  Such praise will only embolden me to continue on the path I'm on. :ROFL:

----------


## kevinb

I like bateaters personally.  :Wink: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Here are some blood/ball hybrid pic links:
> 
> 
> http://www.roussisreptiles.com/colle...lls/super.html
> 
> http://www.darksidereptiles.com/foru...p?topic=1192.0
> 
> You can see in the second link a "Mongrel Ball" as well as the F2 "Super Ball" 
> 
> ...



thank you,  

I think those are lovely, but I like them better when they have more of a ball nose, idkw :/.  Overall, I think the patterns are cool  :Smile:

----------


## mr.spooky

> What are you trying to make out of curiosity? (sorry to derail)


  i will only say its a recessive gene :Wink: 
 spooky

----------


## ChrisK

> Which is only a problem if you look at your animals with dollar signs.
> 
> I'll be pursuing a few hybrid projects at some point in time, but I sure won't let the almighty dollar determine what I do with my free time, my animals, and my hobby.


WRONG this ain't your hobby, it's OUR hobby!

They are your snakes, don't get that confused, if you sell all your snakes & your hobby changes next week to motor boating but ours will still be reptiles....then what??

To say when you jump in the public pool it becomes 'yours' cause you have your own towel and trunks and it's OK for you to drop a TURD in the water..

everything we do effect us sooner or later, it's just a matter of time-hence the old farts makin a stink and the young bucks trying [mess] everything up....

generally it's too late before most people realize it though.....for a perfect example look at Pit Bulls..... :Salute:

----------

bwt501 (12-12-2011)

----------


## akjadlnfkjfdkladf

say what you want about mutant freak hybrids but honestly the carpondro is one of the most gorgeous snakes out there and i would certainty enjoy one as a pet with no plans to breed it



its tough for me to just declare producing a hybrid as "right or wrong" but there are beautiful animals that have come out of this that may have never been witnessed otherwise

----------

_cmack91_ (12-16-2011),_CoolioTiffany_ (12-13-2011)

----------


## mr.spooky

> WRONG this ain't your hobby, it's OUR hobby!
> 
> They are your snakes, don't get that confused, if you sell all your snakes & your hobby changes next week to motor boating but ours will still be reptiles....then what??
> 
> To say when you jump in the public pool it becomes 'yours' cause you have your own towel and trunks and it's OK for you to drop a TURD in the water..
> 
> everything we do effect us sooner or later, it's just a matter of time-hence the old farts makin a stink and the young bucks trying [mess] everything up....
> 
> generally it's too late before most people realize it though.....for a perfect example look at Pit Bulls.....


 pit bulls,,,,,,, really?  WE NEED A "FLIPPING THE BIRD ICON" BECAUSE ONE IS IN ORDER HERE :Please: .
 SPOOKY

----------

_cmack91_ (12-16-2011),_heathers*bps_ (12-12-2011)

----------


## kevinb

I don't really understand how pit bulls keep coming up. I've had three pits in my years and none ever hurt a fly. Its how you raise them nothing else...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------

_cmack91_ (12-16-2011)

----------


## mr.spooky

this thread has ran its corse . coolio tiff is no longer involved in the project.
   now, this thread has taken a hard turn and we all know where its going.
 im not even posting in this thread anymore..  in the next few days, i will be starting my own thread, hopefuly picking up where tiff left off.
  FYI,, i WILL NOT coment an any negativity, or things that are off subject.

      the banner here at BP.net says "the friendliest online comunity for ALL your herping needs" and i would apriciate it if it would be respected.
 spooky

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (12-13-2011),_heathers*bps_ (12-12-2011),JLC (12-12-2011),_kevinb_ (12-12-2011),PitOnTheProwl (12-13-2011),_purplemuffin_ (12-12-2011)

----------


## kevinb

> this thread has ran its corse . coolio tiff is no longer involved in the project.
>    now, this thread has taken a hard turn and we all know where its going.
>  im not even posting in this thread anymore..  in the next few days, i will be starting my own thread, hopefuly picking up where tiff left off.
>   FYI,, i WILL NOT coment an any negativity, or things that are off subject.
> 
>       the banner here at BP.net says "the friendliest online comunity for ALL your herping needs" and i would apriciate it if it would be respected.
>  spooky


Ill be tuning in spooky. Very curious as to what your plans are.  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChrisK

> pit bulls,,,,,,, really?  WE NEED A "FLIPPING THE BIRD ICON" BECAUSE ONE IS IN ORDER HERE.
>  SPOOKY


Funny coming from a guy with a Pit looking dog in the avatar.

 That tells me you never seen  a TRUE Pit Bull..Most need to go read an old dog book and do some research to how Pits should look, structure and size wise plus drive, not to mention be able to work.
Most the Pits breeders boast they have the best named 'lines', biggest heads, widest chest..blah blah.... Think how many puppies are breed a year from two cool looking dogs, and supported 'breeder' of maybe 6yrs, if that..  the most any have done is x rays (hip-scores) or stood still in a show ring, which hide flaws, yet enough blue ribbons you'll have a 'champion'..hahaha..champion of what standing still...haha..

So yeah I love my PURE Pit Bulls as much as my snakes and I'm sick about how our society views them due to a few BAD APPLES and scared history will repeat itself with snakes...... :Salute: 

I'm waving 'your number one' right back at cha...... :Salute:

----------


## JLC

Children.  Oh my gosh.  I love animals better than you love animals.  

Really???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Anatopism_ (12-12-2011),_bad-one_ (12-13-2011),_cmack91_ (12-16-2011),_CoolioTiffany_ (12-13-2011),_heathers*bps_ (12-12-2011),_kevinb_ (12-12-2011),_minguss_ (12-14-2011),Missy King (12-14-2011),PitOnTheProwl (12-13-2011),_purplemuffin_ (12-13-2011),_Skittles1101_ (12-13-2011),_waltah!_ (12-12-2011)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I honestly did not expect this thread to get like this.. 14 pages of what I didn't want to read. This is _exactly_ why I haven't posted up until now. It was *MY* choice to do what *I* wanted with *MY* snakes. Not anyone else's. I am not an inexperienced keeper; I know the pros and cons of breeding hybrids, and I know some people just won't like it. But it's *MY* decision to do what I wanted. I am in no way offended by anyone's posts either.

As Spooky stated, I am no longer involved in this project so I don't want to see further posting on my thread. I wanted people to chime in who were interested in this as much as I was and I appreciate the ones who supported my decision to get into this project. If you REALLY had a problem with my decision, I would have much rather respected your opinion if you PMed me directly. I know others will have their opinions on hybrids and that is completely fine as I respect that, but raging in on my thread isn't necessary. Start your own thread.

----------

_cmack91_ (12-16-2011),_heathers*bps_ (12-13-2011),PitOnTheProwl (12-13-2011)

----------


## Wh00h0069

> thats something to think about.....  ill pass that on to N.E.R.D, Ben Siegel, Steve Roussis, and so on.  they might also want to rethink their actions.  
>   im not wanting to produce these to put them out to the public, i have one thing that id like to shoot for to have in my persional colection.
>  spooky


I don't deal with any of the above. 

The issue with that statement is that usually clutches are more than one egg. What are you going to do with all of the other offspring?




> I honestly did not expect this thread to get like this.. 14 pages of what I didn't want to read. This is _exactly_ why I haven't posted up until now. It was *MY* choice to do what *I* wanted with *MY* snakes. Not anyone else's. I am not an inexperienced keeper; I know the pros and cons of breeding hybrids, and I know some people just won't like it. But it's *MY* decision to do what I wanted. I am in no way offended by anyone's posts either.
> 
> As Spooky stated, I am no longer involved in this project so I don't want to see further posting on my thread. I wanted people to chime in who were interested in this as much as I was and I appreciate the ones who supported my decision to get into this project. If you REALLY had a problem with my decision, I would have much rather respected your opinion if you PMed me directly. I know others will have their opinions on hybrids and that is completely fine as I respect that, but raging in on my thread isn't necessary. Start your own thread.


Hi Tiffany, when posting on a public forum, you can't control how others will respond. Hybrids are a very touchy subject, and almost every thread ends up like this one has.

----------


## JLC

Eddie's right, Tiff...once a thread is posted in a public forum, it does not "belong" to the person who posted it.  At least, not here.  Plus....I'd much rather see anyone who has an issue with this say so in public where the rest of us can step in and intercede if needed...rather than have you harassed in private messages.  :Hug:   You can unsubscribe from the thread and choose not to open it again.  Kinda harder to do that with private messages.  :Wink:

----------


## ChrisK

> I honestly did not expect this thread to get like this.. 14 pages of what I didn't want to read. This is _exactly_ why I haven't posted up until now. It was *MY* choice to do what *I* wanted with *MY* snakes. Not anyone else's. I am not an inexperienced keeper; I know the pros and cons of breeding hybrids, and I know some people just won't like it. But it's *MY* decision to do what I wanted. I am in no way offended by anyone's posts either.
> 
> As Spooky stated, I am no longer involved in this project so I don't want to see further posting on my thread. I wanted people to chime in who were interested in this as much as I was and I appreciate the ones who supported my decision to get into this project. If you REALLY had a problem with my decision, I would have much rather respected your opinion if you PMed me directly. I know others will have their opinions on hybrids and that is completely fine as I respect that, but raging in on my thread isn't necessary. Start your own thread.


I think Tiff needs to go through this thread and re read it as her actions speak louder than her words she typed out....she's claimed to be responsible and had project under control, as long as her Blood didn't eat her Ball.

I don't think you did your homework/research the project as you seemed shocked the thread went this way, that's how a forum works. 

you use a lot of 'ME', 'MY' & 'I' through out your posts as it comes across as you don't care about your effect on other's in our hobby

then after you put these 2 together you realize it was too expensive to keep this many snakes .....so you dumped your Female Blood and didn't even mention to new owner what you did with your animals while in your collection from the start....that's some what shady...and really helps/hurts out this thread as you didn't do the things you said you would do....what if she did take, you going to get them all back and keep them all even though it takes money to keep animals?? 

the responsible thing to do is keep her to make sure you know weather or not she is gravid..plus I  doubt she'd break the bank as Bloods have super slow metabolism-

Tiff this is not me attacking you, yet I am making an example of your thread, as it's a page by page break down of how somebody can easily taint our watering hole, then move onto the next one with same reckless abandonment..

I see you on BLBC now and  I hope you learn as much as possible before making another quick non educated decisions based on curiosity due to lack of knowledge 


 :Salute:

----------

_RichsBallPythons_ (12-13-2011)

----------


## kevinb

Tiffany didn't get rid of her Blood because it was getting to pricey, if you read it says she wants to concentrate pretty much solely of bp's, which is why she sold her blood. No wheres does it say "I could not pay for her any longer", it actually says "It was getting kinda pricey with what I had". And I am SURE that she let whoever by the blood knowledge that there was a possibility of her being gravid. She's not stupid no matter how much you try to make her out to be. 

With that being said, I am dropping from this thread and I'm pretty sure Tiff is too, so for all those who supported or didn't support, but did so in a good manner. Thanks. 

For the rest. *tsk, tsk*  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## ChrisK

> Tiffany didn't get rid of her Blood because it was getting to pricey, if you read it says she wants to concentrate pretty much solely of bp's, which is why she sold her blood. No wheres does it say "I could not pay for her any longer", it actually says "It was getting kinda pricey with what I had". And I am SURE that she let whoever by the blood knowledge that there was a possibility of her being gravid. She's not stupid no matter how much you try to make her out to be. 
> 
> With that being said, I am dropping from this thread and I'm pretty sure Tiff is too, so for all those who supported or didn't support, but did so in a good manner. Thanks. 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest. *tsk, tsk*


 I'm  lost now...your first 2 sentences make-a-no-sense. :Very Happy:  

if what you took from my post is calling Tiff stupid, you clearly missed the point :Wag of the finger:  

just to be clear....did she or did she not get rid of the blood due to money issue's cause the word 'pricey' keeps coming up ...never mind...I forgot you are over this thread and it's irrelevant at this point

 :Salute:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Thanks for saving me some money guys :Good Job: 
I have wanted a blood for a while but after seeing the mentality of other blood owners and ones I might need help from some day I will just stick with my big balls :Cool:

----------

Ezekiel285 (12-14-2011),_kevinb_ (12-13-2011)

----------


## bwt501

> Thanks for saving me some money guys
> I have wanted a blood for a while but after seeing the mentality of other blood owners and ones I might need help from some day I will just stick with my big balls


Sometimes a guy gotta just stick with his first love, balls. :Surprised:

----------

_2kdime_ (12-13-2011),ChrisK (12-13-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Sometimes a guy gotta just stick with his first love, balls.


and the troll is puckering up again :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

bwt501 (12-13-2011),_cmack91_ (12-16-2011)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I never said I couldn't afford my Blood when she gets to her full potential. I did say things were getting pricey food wise, which they were, so I wanted to lower the food bill and have less animals due to getting into Ball pythons more. I breed my own rats so I raise them to feed off to my other Ball pythons when I have no hatchlings.

I already have a large boa and don't want anymore large snakes in my home for now. I have been downsizing my collection slowly for quite some time (a lot quicker now than before) as I had 17 snakes at one point. I didn't want much variety as I did a while back. The only snakes I have now are Ball pythons with two Carpets, two Kings, and a boa which I am using to breed.

I do not feel attacked and see your view on my thread. I understand how some people dislike hybrids and respect that, but I am one who enjoys them and wanted to do produce only one clutch. I am not irresponsible enough to sell them without papers to people who don't know what they are dealing with. I was going to keep them as long as possible until I found the right home for them. 

Since these are two completely different species, I find it highly unlikely that they had locked when I wasn't looking because the male just was not having it in him. It can take lots of time for two different species to court. The longest he was with her was for ~2 days.




> Hi Tiffany, when posting on a public forum, you can't control how others will respond. Hybrids are a very touchy subject, and almost every thread ends up like this one has.


I didn't realize how out of hand this would get after asking one small question about pairing. I mean, 15  pages and over 4K views...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Although I do understand that just anyone can post their opinion.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> I didn't realize how out of hand this would get after asking one small question about pairing. I mean, 15  pages and over 4K views...



Now you are a SUPER STAR :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Sorry, I couldnt resist :Embarassed:

----------


## 2kdime



----------


## Missy King

bwt501, you accidentally thanked me, instead of just your original handle Tim. Nice second handle Tim...you, yourself, and your buddy bwt501 say thanks LOL

----------

bwt501 (12-14-2011)

----------


## bwt501

> bwt501, you accidentally thanked me, instead of just your original handle Tim. Nice second handle Tim...you, yourself, and your buddy bwt501 say thanks LOL


No accident. Just thanking all of those that are keeping the debate lively. Isnt that what forums are?  And BTW , i get the whole "troll" schtick because of my low post count here, but you are making yourself look like an ass if you think im Tim Mead or think that he would create an alter ego to engage in online pissing matches with the likes of you. How self important do you believe yourself to be that if more than one person doesnt see things your way that they must be the same person?
Y

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> i get the whole "troll" schtick because of my low post count here


Noooooooo its not because of your actions or your posts :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

bwt501 (12-14-2011)

----------


## dr del

> bwt501, you accidentally thanked me, instead of just your original handle Tim. Nice second handle Tim...you, yourself, and your buddy bwt501 say thanks LOL





> No accident. Just thanking all of those that are keeping the debate lively. Isnt that what forums are?  And BTW , i get the whole "troll" schtick because of my low post count here, but you are making yourself look like an ass if you think im Tim Mead or think that he would create an alter ego to engage in online pissing matches with the likes of you. How self important do you believe yourself to be that if more than one person doesnt see things your way that they must be the same person?
> Y


Lets try and keep this civil with no name calling folks ok?

But there are no IP matches or _anything_ suspicious, that I have seen, on this thread. 


dr del

----------

bwt501 (12-14-2011),JLC (12-14-2011)

----------


## bwt501

> Noooooooo its not because of your actions or your posts


Please elaborate. However, since I'm a fair guy I emplore you to do some research before you post so that you do not embarrass yourself.  And when you do put finger to keyboard, I shall expect nothing less than a well informed summation that you can stand by with conviction.  Just like your little passive aggressive tag line states about not asking questions if you don't want the truth, I'm asking a question and I demand nothing less than the truth. Now hit the books.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Please elaborate. However, since I'm a fair guy I emplore you to do some research before you post so that you do not embarrass yourself.  And when you do put finger to keyboard, I shall expect nothing less than a well informed summation that you can stand by with conviction.  Just like your little passive aggressive tag line states about not asking questions if you don't want the truth, I'm asking a question and I demand nothing less than the truth. Now hit the books.


Just about every response you have posted on this thread smells like your mouth has been heading north bound up your south bound end. (as nicely as I can put it in public) 
Was not your snake, didnt ask for the stench coming out of your pie hole, you dont know when to shut the hell up, your alligator mouth overloads your chicken arse, AND you where not there to know how the sale went. SO pull you big boy panties up, learn to when to speak to your elders, and brush your teeth.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

an Dr Del only proved that you are your own troll and want to stir the pot :Good Job:

----------


## kevinb

> Please elaborate. However, since I'm a fair guy I emplore you to do some research before you post so that you do not embarrass yourself.  And when you do put finger to keyboard, I shall expect nothing less than a well informed summation that you can stand by with conviction.  Just like your little passive aggressive tag line states about not asking questions if you don't want the truth, I'm asking a question and I demand nothing less than the truth. Now hit the books.


I always notice Trolls use big words to make themselves sound smarter when questioned, or is it just me?

----------


## bwt501

Pit - your post is rife with insults and name calling which only leads me to believe that I am getting under your skin and you, without the ability to retort in an intelligible manner, resorts to the low road. You did not not need to rush your response. I gave you time.  You have brought up my age in respect to "elders" a couple of times in this thread. You may choose to believe that as a troll I am untruthful, but I was of legal drinking age during the FIRST Bush administration. 
Kevin - your posts show that you are a follower without much creative content to boot. Throughout this thread you emasculated yourself as you made feeble attempts to be Tiff's knight in shining armor. Give it up, long distance relationships don't work.  And this troll fancies himself a wordsmith, a walking thesaurus if you will. So as you gaze wide eyed at my well structured manifestos, say to yourself " I really hate this guy but he can sure can weave an 
eloquent tapestry of words and thoughts that come together in a pleasing read."

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

big words prove nothing, and mean nothing to me.
ignorance doesnt get under my skin either.

----------

bwt501 (12-14-2011)

----------


## Austin236

WOW this thread is still going, I figured it would be locked by now. These types of arguments are pointless, you guys have been bickering at each other since page 4.

----------


## JLC

> I figured it would be locked by now.


It's all in the balance of the scales.  Amusement vs annoyance.  The weight of either differs from day to day, so you just never know.  :Razz:

----------

_cmack91_ (12-16-2011),Ezekiel285 (12-15-2011)

----------


## Ezekiel285

> And this troll fancies himself a wordsmith, a walking thesaurus if you will. So as you gaze wide eyed at my well structured manifestos, say to yourself " I really hate this guy but he can sure can weave an 
> eloquent tapestry of words and thoughts that come together in a pleasing read."


 :ROFL: 

At least he is somewhat well mannered for a troll.

----------

bwt501 (12-14-2011)

----------


## kevinb

> Give it up, long distance relationships don't work.


I have a gf of almost 2 years already. I don't need another, thanks.  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## kevinb

> At least he is somewhat well mannered for a troll.


I think it's funny how his big words are supposed to annoy, it just proves my point IMO.  :Good Job:

----------


## Missy King

> ...  And this troll fancies himself a wordsmith, a walking thesaurus if you will. So as you gaze wide eyed at my well structured manifestos, say to yourself " I really hate this guy but he can sure can weave an 
> eloquent tapestry of words and thoughts that come together in a pleasing read."


*snortlaugh*

If as a wordsmith, you can only come up with thesaurus, manifesto, and i guess the word "eloquent" ...you fail.

Come on...you've already admitted to liking being a troll...even saying you thanked me on purpose for calling you one! Is this is really something to be prideful over, or even shamelessly admitting to? Talk about trying too hard to find something to do with your time.

Still, surely the wordsmith, an audacious artisan, capable of forging complex and astonishing agglomerations of syntax, adept at inspiring and even confounding us with his enlightened wit and learned demeanor, could muster a gaggle of concepts and phrases more contemplative and flawless than the drivel we have seen thus-far!

Certainly, though, possessing as  much time and effort as it takes to come up with the immense arrogance to assume that some lone soul would ... 


> gaze wide eyed at my well structured manifestos, say to yourself " I really hate this guy but he can sure can weave an 
> eloquent tapestry of words and thoughts that come together in a pleasing read."


...we should of course be astounded at what is clearly not hyperbole.

What was it, you so eloquently said earlier? Ah, yes.... 




> you are making yourself look like an ass


Yes, you are. lol
But really...THAT is the best you could come up with, Sir Thesaurus? With the language you've used so far, I'd not rate you above a Jr High student in intellect, alliteration, grammar, or just plain imagination.

In retrospect, you do indeed seem to fancy yourself, that's for sure. It's the only intelligent thing you've said, and the only positive. Too bad really. Just saying things to make people angry, or name calling, is not a debate. Fail, again. *sigh*

Edited to say:  BTW I wouldn't mind at all having a blood-ball mix. What exactly is superior about having a pure strain of bloods, or bps? Maybe if someone asks you a question, you can forgo the name calling long enough to actually have something worthwhile to say.

----------

bwt501 (12-15-2011)

----------


## bwt501

> *snortlaugh*
> 
> If as a wordsmith, you can only come up with thesaurus, manifesto, and i guess the word "eloquent" ...you fail.
> 
> Come on...you've already admitted to liking being a troll...even saying you thanked me on purpose for calling you one! Is this is really something to be prideful over, or even shamelessly admitting to? Talk about trying too hard to find something to do with your time.
> 
> Still, surely the wordsmith, an audacious artisan, capable of forging complex and astonishing agglomerations of syntax, adept at inspiring and even confounding us with his enlightened wit and learned demeanor, could muster a gaggle of concepts and phrases more contemplative and flawless than the drivel we have seen thus-far!
> 
> Certainly, though, possessing as  much time and effort as it takes to come up with the immense arrogance to assume that some lone soul would ...  
> ...


I give credit where credit is due. Nice stuff! While true that I didn't pull out the "big guns" from the book of polysyllabicism, it conveyed it's point. You have a gift.

----------

Missy King (12-16-2011)

----------


## dr del

Well.

This has clearly drifted far from any point.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


dr del

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (12-16-2011),Ezekiel285 (12-15-2011)

----------

